# Second Chances: Love Lost, Love Found (Western Romance) by Kristie Leigh Maguire



## Kristie Leigh Maguire (Feb 24, 2010)

Second Chances is my latest book. Available as Kindle and Paperback.



Jane Porter's dreams of marrying Mike Farley, the handsome cowboy who lives on the neighboring ranch, are shattered when Mike suddenly marries a redheaded stranger he met at the Wild Horse Saloon in Casper, Wyoming. After Mike stomped all over Jane's heart with his cowboy boots, can Jane ever trust her heart to a man again?

Mike Farley marries beautiful Samantha Jo Smith after a whirlwind courtship with no thought to Jane Porter, his childhood sweetheart and the woman everyone in Fremont County thought he would marry one day. Mike soon learns to regret his hasty marriage to Samantha. Can Mike win back Jane's heart even though he had shattered it into a million pieces?

Longtime friends and neighbors Jim Porter and Liz Farley turn to each other for support after the unexpected death of their spouses. Will Jim and Liz's friendship turn into something deeper even though they both feel they have had, and lost, their chance at love?

Is it ever too late for love? Is it ever too late for second chances?

Set in rural Wyoming, Second Chances is a sweet contemporary western romance that will warm your heart. One reader stated, "I read it through in an evening, and felt as if I had spent that evening with 'salt of the earth' folk." Another reader said, "I loved the double, no triple, second chance. It was a very sweet ending."


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire (Feb 24, 2010)

*The story behind the story of Second Chances*

As an author I have often been asked where I get the inspiration for my books. With my latest,_Second Chances_, my imagination was sparked when a friend of mine found an ad in the classified section of her hometown newspaper.

The ad simply read: *Free wedding dress. Worn only once by mistake.*

My mind started wondering what was the story behind this simple little ad. I started jotting down my thoughts about it. My imagination caught on fire with this and _Second Chances_ was born.

_Second Chances_ is a departure from my normal writing style. I usually write sensual romances but Second Chances is a sweet romance, more character driven. There is plenty of romance to go around but I don't peek into the bedroom with this one like I usually do with my writing. It just didn't seem right with this story.

I have been told by people who have read _Second Chances_ and my other books that _Second Chances_ is my best book yet. I know _Second Chances_ was harder for me to write than my others so I really appreciate that! If you read it, I would love to know what you think of it.


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire (Feb 24, 2010)

Thank you, kinbr! I so appreciate this information. Thank you for taking the time to help me out. I am going to try it now. 

I saw the notify button by the reply button but had no clue as to what it meant. I was thinking "notify who"?


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire (Feb 24, 2010)

OK, I finally have the cover images of all 5 Kindle books added to my sig line. I couldn't make them clickable links for some reason but I do have a link to my Kindle page. I'll accept that. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm a sucker for these cowboy romances.  Love your cover.  It's on my list.

Dana


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire (Feb 24, 2010)

Thank you, Dana! I'm glad you like my cover. I hope you like my book when you get it and read it. 

I just went to your blog and posted a comment to your next to last post. I would love for you to visit my blog, Sizzling Hot Romance, at http://sizzlinghotromance.blogspot.com/

I'm going to look at your book now and download a sample.


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire (Feb 24, 2010)

In honor of e-book week, I am discounting the e-book version of my _Second Chances_ by 50%. Instead of paying the retail price of $2.99, you can purchase _Second Chancees_ from Smashwords.com for only $1.50. Just enter this code (RAE50) when you add _Second Chances_ to your cart.

Here is the direct link to the _Second Chances_ page at Smashwords.com. The e-book version is available in the most popular formats including mobi which can be read on your Kindle.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/9123

One reader of _Second Chances_ said:
Best romance book as of late! (5 stars)

I think Kristie Leigh Maguire, Author of "Second Chances" has written her BEST BOOK yet! It kept my interest to the very end and I didn't want to put it down when I had to. She had a unique twist that kept the love birds alive with a happy ending, which I loved. Overall, a very well written romance book and entertaining. Thanks for placing this on kindle for all of us to download and enjoy. I'll be looking forward to more books like this from Kristie Leigh Maguire. She is the best!


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire (Feb 24, 2010)

I am so excited! I reached one of my goals today!

My ranking at Amazon for my Second Chances went below 5000 for the 1st time since its release in late January! And my sales at Smashwords are doing quite well this week too. I discounted my book by 50% at Smashwords in honor of Ebook Week but not at Amazon because I didn't want to go through the republication slow process.

Anyway, one goal reached. One tiny step for mankind ... Oh you know the rest. lol

Thanks to everyone who has purchased my book! Much appreciated. If you enjoy it, please recommend it to your friends.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

That's great, Kristie.  Glad your book is selling so well!


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire (Feb 24, 2010)

Thank you so much, Ellen.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I picked it up on Smashwords this week and will try to get to it during my vacation trip this coming week. With a middle name like yours (which just happens to be mine too ), how could I not?


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire (Feb 24, 2010)

Thank you for purchasing my Second Chances, Steph! I hope you enjoy the read on your vacation. 

Many people think my middle name is spelled Lee instead of Leigh. Is it the same for you?

Happy reading!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

Good i will buy your book!


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire (Feb 24, 2010)

Thank you so much, devilmafia!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

KristieLeighMaguire said:


> Many people think my middle name is spelled Lee instead of Leigh. Is it the same for you?


Oh yes. I don't actually use it much in life, but if someone just hears it verbally, I have to spell it for them or else they'll spell it Lee, or maybe Lea.


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm intrigued... just one-clicked it!  I've been on a "paranormal romance" kick lately, but maybe I'll move on to cowboys next!


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire (Feb 24, 2010)

> I'm intrigued... just one-clicked it! I've been on a "paranormal romance" kick lately, but maybe I'll move on to cowboys next!


Thank you, Dawn! There's nothing like those tall, dark, and handsome cowboys to make your little heart flutter! 



> I don't actually use it much in life


I use my middle name of Leigh all the time in my writing career. That's how my name goes on the cover of my books: Kristie Leigh Maguire.


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire (Feb 24, 2010)

Only a few days left to take advantage of Ebook Week! Don't miss your chance to get my book, Second Chances, at the 50% off price at Smashwords.com.

List Price: $2.99. Discounted Price: $1.50. Use the code RAE50 when you check out.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/9123

Second Chances is a contemporary romance with a cowboy/western theme set in rural Wyoming. Second Chances is different than my usual writing style. I usually write sensual romances. Second Chances is a sweeter romance, more character driven.


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire (Feb 24, 2010)

TIME LIMITED OFFER

For you fellow Kindleboarders, I am finishing up the final days of Ebook Week by discounting my Second Chances by 100%. Yes, from now until March 14th, you can get Second Chances for FREE from Smashwords by entering this code: *YE88P*.

Here is the link to the Second Chances page:
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/9123

I would appreciate if you would comment on the book at Smashwords (or Amazon Kindle) after you finish reading it.

Happy reading and happy Ebook Week!


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire (Feb 24, 2010)

*Update*

Second Chances is now listed as Number 20 on the Romance Best Seller List at Smashwords.com. Thanks, guys, for downloading and helping to push it up the list!

*Let's see how far it can go. Can it make it to NUMBER ONE?*

You can get still get Second Chances for FREE from Smashwords by entering this code: *YE88P*.

Here is the link to the Second Chances page:
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/9123

This is a special offer to my fellow Kindleboarders. I have listed this code nowhere else. Everywhere else I still show it discounted 50% down to $1.50 from list price of $2.99 for Ebook Week.

This FREE OFFER TO KINDLEBOARDERS expires 3/14.


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Kristie, I snagged my copy earlier today.  I'll review it at Smashwords and Amazon as soon as I read it.  It'll be a bit because I have several books I on my TBR pile.  But I will get to it soon, promise!

~Donna~


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks, Donna! 

I got your Merry-Go-Round a few days ago and it's in my TBR stack too. I'll also comment on it as soon as I read it. 

Are we having fun yet??

Happy reading!


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire (Feb 24, 2010)

Just a thank you note to let you know that I have lowered the price of Second Chances from $2.99 to $1.50 at Amazon.com.

My sincere thanks to everyone who downloaded my Second Chances from Smashwords.com during E-Book Week. It made it all the way up to the Number 17 spot in the Romance Best Seller List there.

And my best ranking to date at Amazon came in late this evening with 1,975. Second Chances is now Number 3 in Genre Fiction/Westerns in the Kindle store. I have no idea how long it will stay there but it sure is a thrill to see it there at least once.


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire (Feb 24, 2010)

A reader posted a 5 star review for my Second Chances at Amazon a couple of days ago. It really gave me the warm fuzzies it was so nicely written.

Second Chances has been going up and down the charts over at Amazon. My lowest ranking to date was just above 1300 a couple of days ago. It went to Number 2 on the Kindle/Genre/Western and was listed as Number 1 on the Movers and Shakers List for westerns. Talk about a thrill seeing that! 

Happy reading!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Today's Feature at The Indie Spotlight

Sunday: Kristie Leigh Maguire - Second Chances

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Come up and read and leave a comment.

Edward C. Patterson
& Gregory B. Banks


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire (Feb 24, 2010)

Thank you for posting this to Kindle Boards, Edward! You got the jump on me. I came over to post about it and saw that you had already done so. 

Thank you sooooo much for featuring me at The Indie Spotlight!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Ed Patterson


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire (Feb 24, 2010)

Genteel bump.


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire (Feb 24, 2010)

Another bump for my Second Chances.


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire (Feb 24, 2010)

*SALE SALE SALE*

*I have lowered the price of my Second Chances to only 99 cents. Get while it's at this special price.*

If you like handsome cowboys who don't always do the right thing, then Second Chances is the book for you.

"Free wedding dress. Worn only once by mistake." One simple little ad, but it turned the whole world upside down (or perhaps right side up) for not only one couple, but for two couples.

Mike Farley stomped on Jane Porter's heart with his cowboy boots. When he realized he had made the biggest mistake of his life, could he ever get it back the way it should be? Ma Liz Farley and Pa Jim Porter decided they had to do anything they could to make it right. But were they really willing to go "all the way" to accomplish it?

Set in rural Wyoming, Second Chances is a delightful read that will warm your heart as much as the fireplace will warm your cheeks.


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 15, 2009)

Kristie,

THANK YOU for your kind review (totally unsolicited) of _Unbroken Hearts_.

I gave your book a pump on the Kindle boards a day or two ago (but you probably didn't know it was me, I don't use my pen name there).

I don't usually crow about my own work (darn uncomfortable to do that), but I do like to help promote others in the same genre. After all, what goes around comes around -- if I can help to hook readers on western romance it's a win for all of us, right?

You'll no doubt be #1 in the category list of these days (maybe even today!). I took a screen shot the first time it happened for me (printed it and put it on the refrigerator). I love seeing indie western romances holding down 3 places in the Western top ten!


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire (Feb 24, 2010)

I saw the post, Anne, but I didn't know it was you. Thank you so much for that! I'm like you. I don't like pushing my own books so I am extremely grateful when someone else does. 

After seeing your Unbroken Hearts time and time again when I would go check my stats in the western category, I just had to get it. I'm glad I did. As soon as I can I'm going to purchase your sequel. 

When my Second Chances was Number One on the Hot New Releases in the western category, I also took a screen shot of it and saved it for posterity. It does my heart good to look at that every now and then.


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire (Feb 24, 2010)

bump


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire (Feb 24, 2010)

If you like western romances, try my Second Chances.











This is a quote from one of my favorite reviews (by Ruth Ann Nordin): ....What I got out of this book (and really enjoyed) was the idea that everyone has their side to the story. Even Samantha, who leaves Mike, has a likeable side to her. I think that was the reason the author gave all the viewpoints she did: to show us that there are two sides to every story.

The reason I like that quote so well is because Ruth really "got" what I was trying to do with this book when I wrote it. Thanks, Ruth!

Kristie Leigh Maguire


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire (Feb 24, 2010)

My husband and I are roaming around the US in a RV this summer trying to escape the scorching desert heat in southern Nevada where we live. We have been gone from home since the beginning of April. We first went to Louisiana to visit my family, including my 93 year old mother, and then to Alabama to visit my daughter and grandchildren. The highlight of our Alabama stay was watching my granddaughter graduate from high school. From Alabama we went on to Kansas where my husband attended his 51st high school reunion. Let me reprhase that. It was the 51st renunion but the 1st my husband had attended.

From there we traveled through Nebraska and into the Black Hills of South Dakota. What a beautiful area of the country! We spent a week there and still didn't see all we wanted to see.

Today we are in Wyoming very near the area where my book Second Chances is set. Last night we attended an ice cream social for the campers here in the park where we are. We saw deer feeding in the fading light of the day. I sold a few copies of Second Chances to some of the other people who attended the ice cream social. All in all, a very good night!

I would love for you to give my Second Chances a try. Just click on the cover image in my signature line to download it.


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice reviews. I may have to give one, or three, of these a try.


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire (Feb 24, 2010)

Thank you, Scott! If you do try any of my books, I hope you enjoy them. 

My husband and I parked at a campground on the west side of Spokane, WA the other day on our way to the Pacific Coast area of Washington. The man and woman who ran the campground were really nice. The lady got a copy of my Second Chances. I just received an email from her about the book. Here is an a quote from her email to me.

_"Thanks for the book. It was a great story. I loved the double, no triple second chance. It was a very sweet ending."_

I am so glad she liked it!


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

There's nothing like a romance - saves you having one yourself


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire (Feb 24, 2010)

I am discounting my Second Chances 25% off the list price at Smashwords for participation in their July sale. Second Chances is Number 3 on the Western category Best Seller List at Smashwords.

You can pick up the code at the book page at Smashwords.
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/9123

I would love for you to give this book a try. It is my venture into the sweeter side of romance.


----------



## inknbeans (Mar 9, 2010)

Inknbeans Press is proud to announce Kristie Leigh Maquire as our featured author this month.  Go see what the author of Second Chances (and other pretty steamy tales of love and lust) has to say about her writing experience. 

inknbeans.weebly.com


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire (Feb 24, 2010)

Thank you, Emjae! And for some reason Amazon has discounted my Second Chances to $2.39 so now would be a good time for everyone who wanted to buy it to do so. Plus it is also discounted 25% off list price over at Smashwords for their July sale.


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

The others set up for the summer deal as well?


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire (Feb 24, 2010)

ScottLCollins said:


> The others set up for the summer deal as well?


Thanks for asking, Scott. All 4 of my titles are discounted 25% off the list price over at Smashwords. However, Amazon has only discounted my title Second Chances. I had nothing to do with that; Amazon did it on their own.


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire (Feb 24, 2010)

I have totally revised my book, Second Chances, to address some problems I had with the original version. The revised version is now up at Amazon Kindle and Smashwords. I also have a new cover for it. Amazon currently has it discounted from the list price of $2.99 down to $2.39.










** NOTE: Customers who purchased the orignial version of Second Chances can contact Amazon Customer Service Department to have Second Chances -Revised Edition delivered manually to your Kindle. To contact Amazon customer service via phone or e-mail, click the "Contact Us" button on any Amazon Help page (amazon.com/help). **

http://www.amazon.com/Second-Chances-ebook/dp/B0035WTN4Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_1


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire (Feb 24, 2010)

Amazon still has my Second Chances discounted from $2.99 down to $2.39.

http://www.amazon.com/Second-Chances-ebook/dp/B0035WTN4Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_1

Book Blurb:
Jane Porter's dreams of marrying Mike Farley, the handsome cowboy who lives on the neighboring ranch, are shattered when Mike suddenly marries a redheaded stranger he met at the Wild Horse Saloon in Casper, Wyoming. After Mike stomped all over Jane's heart with his cowboy boots, can Jane ever trust her heart to a man again?

Mike Farley marries beautiful Samantha Jo Smith after a whirlwind courtship with no thought to Jane Porter, his childhood sweetheart and the woman everyone in Fremont County thought he would marry one day. Mike soon learns to regret his hasty marriage to Samantha. Can Mike win back Jane's heart even though he had shattered it into a million pieces?

Longtime friends and neighbors Jim Porter and Liz Farley turn to each other for support after the unexpected death of their spouses. Will Jim and Liz's friendship turn into something deeper even though they both feel they have had, and lost, their chance at love?

Is it ever too late for love? Is it ever too late for second chances?

Set in rural Wyoming, Second Chances is a sweet contemporary western romance that will warm your heart. One reader stated, "I read it through in an evening, and felt as if I had spent that evening with 'salt of the earth' folk." Another reader said, "I loved the double, no triple, second chance. It was a very sweet ending."


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome to Second Chances as our KB Book of the Day!


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire (Feb 24, 2010)

Harvey said:


> Welcome to Second Chances as our KB Book of the Day!


This is exciting!

Second Chances is a western romance and my first new release in a few years. My past romance books have been hot and sizzling. I am taking a different path by going in a "sweeter" direction, romantically speaking, with Second Chances.

My editor said, "This is without a doubt the very best writing I have ever seen you do. I sat here trying to figure out why this was so much better than your other books. I finally see why. You really succeeded in getting inside your characters' heads and you make the reader care about THEM more than about what they did. Keep on keeping on. It's working."

I hope you enjoy reading Second Chances as much as I enjoyed writing it.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

KristieLeighMaguire said:


> This is exciting!
> 
> Second Chances is a western romance and my first new release in a few years. My past romance books have been hot and sizzling. I am taking a different path by going in a "sweeter" direction, romantically speaking, with Second Chances.
> 
> ...


Hey Kristie, what made you decide to switch from hot and sizzling to sweet and romantic? (I like both genres, btw, I'm just curious. Thinking of making a WIP a hot, sizzling one, but not sure I can pull it off.)


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire (Feb 24, 2010)

Like you, I wanted to see if I could pull it off...but in reverse, from hot and sizzling to sweet and romantic. 

I wrote this one for my mother. She has read my other books but I wanted to write one that wouldn't make her blush.


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

I love the sound of this one, Kristie. I have bought it.

Did your mother like it?


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire (Feb 24, 2010)

HelenSmith said:


> I love the sound of this one, Kristie. I have bought it.
> 
> Did your mother like it?


Thanks so much, Helen! I hope you enjoy it. My mother likes it best of all my books.

Here is a review left on Amazon.com:
My mom read this book today. She laughed at the guy that was excited about seeing a girl walk in and his jeans were stretched over his excitement. She said that it was nice to read a book that didnt have nasty words in it that are in so many books these days.

I have not read this book myself yet, but my Mom has recommended this book to me.

Thanks, Kristie, for writing a book for your mom that all of our moms can read.


----------



## Kristie Leigh Maguire (Feb 24, 2010)

I have an in-depth interview up at Must Mutter blog site. I'd love for you to take the time to go read it and comment.

 [URL=http://stuartaken.blogspot.com/2011/04/author-kristie-leigh-maguire]http://stuartaken.blogspot.com/2011/04/author-kristie-leigh-maguire.html[/url]

Kristie


----------

